# enlightenment

## wutangl

Hy , 

ich suche alles rund um enlightenment ..

wie ich es einrichte , neue themes usw..

danke

----------

## beejay

Na also.... sollen wir Dir hier die Links nachtragen?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## 76062563

 *wutangl wrote:*   

> ich suche alles rund um enlightenment ..

 

Dann wünsch ich dir mal viel Glück und hoffe du findest was!

----------

## Sonic Lux

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=enlightenment&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=enlightenment+howto&btnG=Suche&meta=

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=enlightenment+themes&btnG=Suche&meta=

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## NightDragon

Uff. Also Enlightenment ist ein echt gewalltiger WM.

Aber alles andere wieausgereift usw..

Ich kann dir nur den Tipp geben, dass du mal anfängst mit

emerge enlightenment

Dann sagt er dir welche packete gemaskt sind.

Das spielchen treibst du solange bis alle abhängigen packete von enlightenment installiert sind.

Ach übrigens. Enlightenemnt DR16 istim portage unter "enlightenment" zu finden.

Willst du die neuere Version DR17 musst du einfach emerge e eingeben.

Warum das nur "e" ist weiß ich auch nicht. Das Spielchen ist hier genau gleich wie bei enlightenment DR16.

Ich schlage aber folgendes Vor:

Erst Entrance installieren (ist der Enlightenment Login-Manager), dann "e" installieren (also enightenment DR17).

dann engage, edvice, eterm und da gabs noch ein paar sachen. Siehe Enlightenment Homepage (ich glaub das war www.enlightenment.org).

Allerdings hab ich bis auf die WM, den login-Manager usw... noch nicht mal Engage oder so einrichten können. Ich wurde aus den bisherigen Anleitungen nicht schlau wie das gehn soll.

----------

## Sumpfdrache

Als langjähriger Enlightenment-Verliebter würd ich Dir folgendes raten:

Nimm den Enlightenment 0.16.7.2 (emerge enlightenment), der ist stabil. E17 ist derzeit eher als proof of concept anzusehen, weil die die Jungs erst mal die ganzen Bibliotheken rund um den neuen E17 die letzten Jahre (!) anabol steroid aufgebohrt haben (Kann man das eigentlich schon Framework nennen?) und erst jetzt im Nachhinein E17 neu gestrickt haben, halt auf Basis der ganzen E-Komponentnen (siehe Homepage)

Entrance als Displaymanager (will sagen grafisches Login) läuft stabil, soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Das ist dann auch ne gute Übung sich mit portage auseinander zu setzen, vor Allem /etc/portage/package.keywords   :Very Happy: . Portage wird Dir dann nämlich so einige Komponenten anmangeln, die maskiert sind. Die mußt Du dann da reinhauen. Gibt viel Threads zum Thema portage, die Dir da weiterhelfen, einfach mal im Forum suchen nach portage, bzw. package.keywords usw.

Themes für DR16 kriegst Du bestimmt auch über emerge, aber auf der E-Webseite gibt's auch einen Link zu DR16-Themes, was Dich zu Freshmeat bringt. Vorteil bei der Sache: Meistens sind Screenshots von den Themes dabei, da kannst Du sie Dir vorher ankucken. Ich empfehle Dir Aphex, ein stylishes Chrome-Rahmen-Theme (Bist Du auch ein Chrom-Mann...  :Very Happy: ). Das lädst Du Dir runter und packst es in Deinem Homeverzeichnis in .enlightenment/themes

Dann machst Du ein <STRG>+<ALT>+<ENDE> (initialisiert den E neu) und dann solltest Du durch Klicken der mittleren Maustaste im Kontextmenu Themes das oder die geparkten Themes angezeigt bekommen.

Ansonsten kuck halt einfach mal auf der E-Homepage oder hier im Forum, gibt fett viel für den Anfang.

!!!E Rulez!!!

Apropos und P.S.:

WennDu Dich für die Geschichte von E im Spiegel der Zeit interessierst (hoppla), dann kuck mal bei Slashdot, die haben dafür sogar ein eigenes Icon. Ist schon witzig, den gibt's mittlerweile schon ewig und es dauert und dauert, aber der nächste wird bestimmt wieder ein Paukenschlag, boah bin ich damals nach fvwm(brrrrr) und kde 1.0 weggeflogen, als ich das Ding "auseinandergehen" gesehen hab *seufz*...

----------

## NightDragon

Sumpfdrache hast Du Ahnung wie man Engage einstelklt bzw. ein Vernünftiges Menü gestalten kann? Ich kann so ja keine Anwenungen innerhab von enlightenment starten.

----------

## Sumpfdrache

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Sumpfdrache hast Du Ahnung wie man Engage einstelklt bzw. ein Vernünftiges Menü gestalten kann? Ich kann so ja keine Anwenungen innerhab von enlightenment starten.

 

Nö, ich hab's auch noch nicht versucht. Ich benutze als Startleiste Kicker  :Laughing: 

Ich kann auch nur für den 0.16.7er E sprechen...

Da kannste Dir aber Menüs machen, die Du durch Links-Klick auf dem Desktop aktivieren kannst. Da gibt's sogar ein Progrämmchen (x11-misc/e16menuedit)...

Ansonsten kannst Du aber auch in Deinem ~/.enlightenment in den Unterverzeichnissen menus_FOO die Menüeinträge editieren.

Mit dem E17 warte ich noch -Ich wart schon so lange, da kommt's auf die par Monatchen auch nicht mehr an...

----------

## hoschi

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Uff. Also Enlightenment ist ein echt gewalltiger WM.
> 
> Aber alles andere wieausgereift usw..
> 
> Ich kann dir nur den Tipp geben, dass du mal anfängst mit
> ...

 

Erstmal solltest du den stabilen Enlightement16 (der überhaupt keine Probleme hat), nicht total mit Enlightenment17 mischen, der ist nämlich derzeit CVS-Only und in "heavy development" - er funktioniert nur jetzt schon verdächtig gut!

Alles was man wissen muss über Enlightenment17+Engage (momentan gerhört Engage noch nicht zu Enlightenment17), findet man übrigens hier (Installationsanleitung beachten):

http://lude.net/edocs/index.htm

----------

## hoschi

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Sumpfdrache hast Du Ahnung wie man Engage einstelklt bzw. ein Vernünftiges Menü gestalten kann? Ich kann so ja keine Anwenungen innerhab von enlightenment starten.

 

Idiotensichere Anleitung für Engage (der eine Ordner enthält die Start-Icons, der andere die für laufende Programme)  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=280809&highlight=engage+icons

PS: engage mit "engage -e gl" starten, sonst nützt das keine OpenGl beschleunigung

PPS: Hier gibts Icons, für faule: http://steev.net/files/eapps/

----------

## Sumpfdrache

@hoschi:

Eine fette Seite!!

@NightDragon:

Da gibts auch was zu engage

http://lude.net/edocs/engage.htm

----------

## CampinoDesign

Eine Anleitung zu Engage findet ihr hier [ http://lude.net/edocs/engage.htm ]

ich hab auch lange rumoperieren müssen, bis ich es verstanden hatte  :Wink: 

grundsätzlich gilt: im Ordner ~/.e/apps/engage/launcher/ müssen die *.eapp Files sein, mit denen du die festen Icons in der Leiste definierst. Wenn du noch Themes haben willst schau mal hier [ http://edevelop.org/errand/index-themes.html ] .Du kannst dir auch noch anzeigen lassen, welche Fenster geöffnet sind. Eine Systray gibt es ebenfalls, aber dafür: engage --help  :Wink: 

// Campino

edit\

zu langsam   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## hoschi

Endlich macht sich Textverarbeitung in der Schule bezahlt  :Very Happy: 

----------

## NightDragon

Oh Danke für die Infos Leute  :Smile: 

Werds später mal ausprobieren.

----------

